# Old School Harman/Kardon



## dsuperminime (Sep 7, 2016)

This is for those Harman/Kardon lovers out there, you can show your collection, like your audio setups, Brochures, sale flyer, catalogs or any good info that covers any H/K car audio products.


----------



## dsuperminime (Sep 7, 2016)

My story of H/K, 
I started all this collection jurney when I heard the Harman/Kardon CA260 when I was 16 years old, I don't know but I didn't even saw the amplifier, I just loved the sound, when I finally saw the amplifier wao wao wao those Fins.. 😅 for some installers was a nightmare, but for me those Fins look amazing 😁 from there I start knowing the other car audio line that H/K had.


----------



## eltigre (2 mo ago)

I'm sure they do and have had some great stuff. My experience so far has been paying north of $2k to upgrade factory gear to HK, only to be very mildly impressed. Like a dummy, each time, I convince myself that it will be better. Their claim to fame right now is "green" speakers, as in earth friendly. lmao!

I really wish they would publish more specs and details about the set-up in my ride. Besides how green the speakers are in a dinosaur juice guzzling muscle car. Seems rather lazy in the marketing department. But hey, it got me.


----------



## dsuperminime (Sep 7, 2016)

eltigre said:


> I'm sure they do and have had some great stuff. My experience so far has been paying north of $2k to upgrade factory gear to HK, only to be very mildly impressed. Like a dummy, each time, I convince myself that it will be better. Their claim to fame right now is "green" speakers, as in earth friendly. lmao!
> 
> I really wish they would publish more specs and details about the set-up in my ride. Besides how green the speakers are in a dinosaur juice guzzling muscle car. Seems rather lazy in the marketing department. But hey, it got me.


Nice, and what's your set-up in detail?


----------



## eltigre (2 mo ago)

I wish I had this information. It's antiquated on HK's website and the placement diagram comes up for the wrong car.

900 watt, green edge, surround sound 3D or some nonsense.


----------

